# 3 phase to 115 volt



## BigDon427 (Oct 20, 2012)

can someone help me!!just picked up old sb c9-10jr lathe it was wired up 3 phase but i have a dayton capacitior  motor model #5k636e 1/2 hp..how or can I even wire this motor to the reversing switch that came with lathe being it was 3 phase?


----------



## Hawkeye (Oct 20, 2012)

We'd need to know what switch you have. Most of the switches that came with that type of lathe will work for single phase, as long as the motor has the right wires available in the junction box. Please provide more complete information. Pictures would help.


----------



## Tony Wells (Oct 20, 2012)

I don't find any data on that motor with a Google search, so I can only speak in generalities. Even though the lathe and wiring was originally 3 phase, you will be able to convert the machine. As far as reversing the machine, that depends on whether the motor is reversible. Not all are, practically speaking. If there is an information tag on the motor, it should tell you how to reverse the motor if it is reversible. Typically it requires swapping a couple of wires. Provided the original three phase switch was a forward - off o reverse switch, we should be able to help you with the connections. Pictures could help tremendously.


----------



## BigDon427 (Oct 20, 2012)

Tony Wells said:


> I don't find any data on that motor with a Google search, so I can only speak in generalities. Even though the lathe and wiring was originally 3 phase, you will be able to convert the machine. As far as reversing the machine, that depends on whether the motor is reversible. Not all are, practically speaking. If there is an information tag on the motor, it should tell you how to reverse the motor if it is reversible. Typically it requires swapping a couple of wires. Provided the original three phase switch was a forward - off o reverse switch, we should be able to help you with the connections. Pictures could help tremendously.



Thanks for getting back to me ,hope I'm a repling the right way, I've never used these sites before , I took a bunch of picts. I 'll figure how to post them later today I'm off to a local car show now ,  thanks again,, don


----------



## BigDon427 (Oct 20, 2012)

Hawkeye said:


> We'd need to know what switch you have. Most of the switches that came with that type of lathe will work for single phase, as long as the motor has the right wires available in the junction box. Pl;ease provide more complete information. Pictures would help.


 
cool, thanks for reply,will post picts, thanks again...don


----------



## burnrider (Oct 20, 2012)

Wouldn't this be a perfect VFD conversion if the 3 phase motor is in good condition and bolted up?


----------



## Rick Leslie (Oct 20, 2012)

Don, if I read your original post right, you have the single phase motor and the 3 phase switch and you want to integrate the two. Like stated above, the switch and motor should have wiring diagrams as to how to connect the leads. Now if you still have the 3 phase motor and want to run it on single phase power, that's a different animal. 
Lathes are generally easy to just swap motors and run. Mills (my case) provide different challenges due to the motor mounting. Not really relevant in your case, but if you go 3 phase maybe I can share my experience in the swap.
BTW: A pic is worth a thousand words.


----------



## burnrider (Oct 20, 2012)

BigDon427 said:


> can someone help me!!just picked up old sb c9-10jr lathe it was wired up 3 phase but i have a dayton capacitior  motor model #5k636e 1/2 hp..how or can I even wire this motor to the reversing switch that came with lathe being it was 3 phase?



I read this as though BigDon has an existing 3 phase motor mounted and he wants to replace it with a  dayton 1/2 hp 115v motor- then wire it up to the switch used for 3 phase. 

Correct ??


----------



## Jeffers (Oct 20, 2012)

I put in a VFD on my heavy ten. It cost just over $100 bucks and is great because you get really good speed control. The direction can be reversed without using a reversing switch.


----------



## xalky (Oct 20, 2012)

BigDon427 said:


> View attachment 41620
> View attachment 41617
> View attachment 41618
> View attachment 41619
> ...



Looking at your pics, it looks like your motor is reversible. Now all's you have to do is decipher the schematic on the motor to make it work with your switch.


----------



## Hawkeye (Oct 20, 2012)

While 3-phase with a VFD is the cat's pajamas, you can get the lathe running with the hardware you have shown us. The motor is dual voltage and reversible, so that's no problem. The only trick is to figure out the connections to the switch. If it has a label, please include a picture of that, as well as an in-focus copy of your second picture. It has all the necessary info for the motor. (If you're running it at 115 volts, what you have there will work.)


----------



## swatson144 (Oct 20, 2012)

In the 2nd picture towards the right side and indeed cut off at the edge is C.W. rotation shown interchange lead ... Those leads mentioned are the ones that reverse the motor. You simply need to setup the switch to supply line voltage when the barrel is on fwd or rev to the run windings and not in the off position all while switching between the leads mentioned to give forward or reverse.

A prerequisite is to know that the starter windings "kick" the motor either forward or reverse (fwd/rvs has no correlation with the lathe call it 50/50). After the motor starts to spin a centrifugal (always thought it should be centripetal) switch disconnects the start windings. This explains the click you hear as a motor nears stopping, ti's the switch resetting. If that switch went out, many an oldtimer would just grab a belt and jerk it the way he wanted it to run (surprisingly many could still pick their nose in ten different manners, all bad).

Rubiks cube method:
1st wire the switch to work. 
move the switch 2 positions and wire it to work
switch the power going to the starter windings.

Steve


----------



## BigDon427 (Oct 21, 2012)

hope these will help....let me try again...


----------



## BigDon427 (Oct 24, 2012)

Tony Wells said:


> I don't find any data on that motor with a Google search, so I can only speak in generalities. Even though the lathe and wiring was originally 3 phase, you will be able to convert the machine. As far as reversing the machine, that depends on whether the motor is reversible. Not all are, practically speaking. If there is an information tag on the motor, it should tell you how to reverse the motor if it is reversible. Typically it requires swapping a couple of wires. Provided the original three phase switch was a forward - off o reverse switch, we should be able to help you with the connections. Pictures could help tremendously.



hi. I got motor to run in both switch positions but only same directions...motor shows swap T5 and T8  how?? do the picts. I sent tell you what I need to do??  or you need better?...Thanks  Don


----------



## Tony Wells (Oct 24, 2012)

Well, it's hard to describe, but you must switch it so that you have T1 make the same in both positions, and the wires P2, T3, T8 make at that same position and nut the pigtails together after the switch, and T2, T5, and T4 all make to the other side of the line (together) for one direction. The that same arrangement for the other switch position except for T5 and T8 being reversed. I'll try to find a diagram. It would really help if we had the model and make of the switch.


----------



## macrnr (Oct 24, 2012)

try this


----------



## BigDon427 (Oct 24, 2012)

Tony Wells said:


> Well, it's hard to describe, but you must switch it so that you have T1 make the same in both positions, and the wires P2, T3, T8 make at that same position and nut the pigtails together after the switch, and T2, T5, and T4 all make to the other side of the line (together) for one direction. The that same arrangement for the other switch position except for T5 and T8 being reversed. I'll try to find a diagram. It would really help if we had the model and make of the switch.


----------



## BigDon427 (Oct 24, 2012)

macrnr said:


> try this



Thanks for diag. just downloaded pict. of my switch , do you think that diag. will work with my switch?? can you tell from my picture?  don


----------



## macrnr (Oct 24, 2012)

I suspect it will work, here is a description that may help;

It is assumed your drum switch terminals are numbered:

1 2

3 4

5 6

It is also assumed that:

With the drum switch in "Forward" terminals 1, 2, and 3 are connected together and terminals 4, 5, and 6 are connected together.

With the drum switch in "Reverse" terminals 1, 2, and 4 are connected together and terminals 3, 5, and 6 are connected together.

If the above is correct, than what is shown below should work.

Terminate P1 with a wire nut, it does not need to be switched.

Connect T2 and T4 to terminal 1 of the drum switch. 

Connect Line to terminal 2 of the drum switch.

Connect T5 to terminal 3 of the drum switch.

Connect T8 to terminal 4 of the drum switch.

Connect nothing to terminal 5 of the drum switch.

Connect P2 and T3 to terminal 6 of the drum switch.

In the forward position, terminals 1, 2, and 3 are connected so T2 and T4(1), Line (2) and T5 (3) should be connected to each other. Terminals 4, 5, and 6 will also be connected to each other so T8 (4), will be connected to P2 and T3(6). That should give CW rotation.

In the reverse position terminals 1, 2, and 4 are connected, so now T2 and T4(1), Line (2) and T8 (4) should be connected. Terminals 3, 5, and 6 should also be connected so T5 (3) will be connected to P2 and T3 (6). That should give CCW.

If the above works, but forward is supposed to be CCW and reverse is supposed to be CW, reverse T5 and T8 in the drum switch.


----------



## BigDon427 (Oct 24, 2012)

macrnr said:


> I suspect it will work, here is a description that may help;
> 
> It is assumed your drum switch terminals are numbered:
> 
> ...



sorry for the dumb questions but is term. 5 on drum  the other line wire??  .


----------



## BigDon427 (Oct 25, 2012)

Well I wired it up like the diag. but tell me if this is even posibile it will run both ways but and I mean BUT...mybe my motor is just tired. OK motor will go cw  then I let it come to a stop. flip switch other way and notor will hum and not spin, if I cycle  switch rev,off,rev., off and switch back to forward {cw} it will run ccw.. and can stop motor and start as many times as I want in that direction and then stop for a few sec. and will run back to cw  in forward position... tomorrow _I will test switch with a meter .. getting closer.. does  anyone need a 3 phase motor??  also if I spin the motor by hand and then switch to rev, motor will start to work but won't stay running ccw unless I jump the P1 wire to T8 wire 4 term... o-well I'm bernt out now ..thanks for your help...Don_


----------



## Tony Wells (Oct 25, 2012)

I'd say get your meter and map out your switch, then we can look at the connections. BTW, we do know this motor is good, right?


----------



## BigDon427 (Oct 25, 2012)

Tony Wells said:


> I'd say get your meter and map out your switch, then we can look at the connections. BTW, we do know this motor is good, right?



all  rittey then.... all I know about motor is I pluged in and it worked.. got at local auction for 3 bucks..well off to shop talk to you later...thanks  Don


----------



## Hawkeye (Oct 25, 2012)

While you're at it with the meter, map out the overload switch. There are three wires on it. You will need to use two of them, the ones that conduct when the button is pushed in. The other one needs to be capped off.

The photo shows T8 connected to one of the P wires. Since T8 is one of the starter coil's leads, it should not be fed through the overload by itself. In the final connection, run L1 through the overload. This is separate from the real switching connections you need to work out.


----------

